# vr6 swap no spark



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

i've got a no spark issue going on with my swap. plenty of fuel nothing to burn it really
92 gti
obd1 12v
obd1 harness
d->e jumper made
gauge cluster and everything works car cranks and cranks and cranks but won't start. i checked the coil pack plug and i'm getting 12v between 1+5 and it seems as though i'm getting one pulse to the plugs then nothing else. i checked the crank position sensor and also swapped it out with a known good one. and no change. i've got some wires behind the fuse block that don't seem to have a home so i took some pics.
































on this one i matched the color of the plug but the wires don't match in color is that an issue?








































any help at this point in time would be appreciated. as i'm going to start pulling my hair out soon.


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (zcxerxes)*

red/yellow stripe wire needs 12v. I usually cut the connector off and put a slide connector on. There is a spot you can plug it right on the fuse box.


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (G60T)*

i'm not seeing a redwire with yellow tracer care to elaborate on that just a bit?


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (zcxerxes)*

oh yeah thanks for the reply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (zcxerxes)*

up> anyone with some input?


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (zcxerxes)*

home from work bump.


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (zcxerxes)*

you see that number 32 relay take it out and use one of these 30,109,288 and see what happens


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (G60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60T* »_red/yellow stripe wire needs 12v. I usually cut the connector off and put a slide connector on. There is a spot you can plug it right on the fuse box.

are you talking about g1/03?


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (brian500)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian500* »_you see that number 32 relay take it out and use one of these 30,109,288 and see what happens


tried this tonight and still nothing... i didn't have much time to see what all if anything it changed last night i'll be more specific tonight


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (zcxerxes)*

something is not wired right use this site and go over everything also how is the car cranking if you dont have the fuse in the alaram bypass??????
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html



_Modified by brian500 at 12:57 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (brian500)*









is that little plug to the left in the picture what you are refering to as the alarm bypass? if so it's a plug not a fuse holder. i had that jumpered as it goes to the starter. not sure what it was supposed to pluig into but i don't think i have it. could this be part of my problem?
i am kinda stumped why i am getting one spark signal when the key is switched to the one position then nothing else. the wires i have hot to the ecu when in on are 5,6,9, 38, 54. and at the 42 pin connector (ecu unplugged still) by the aux water pump 1,2,3,4,8,35,and 40. 
i again i am getting fuel. if i crank for a few seconds then turn the key off and on a couple of times it'll ignite the fuel in the cylinders.... (could hear it pop out the exhaust)


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (zcxerxes)*

i know just stick a 15 amp in there see if this helps its a write up i did also try a different ign switch
http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7831


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (brian500)*

also slot 9 on the fuse box put a number 4,29 relay make sure your seatbelt is in


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (brian500)*

i realized today that there's no way i am going to remember all those wire locations going from the house to the garage. so i'm off to buy ink for the printer.
i still have no idea what this connector goes to. 








i also put the relays in the locations recommended and no change was made. will not having the fan control module keep spark from happening? and what's the likelyhood that the ecu is actually the culprit? as i have no clue if the car it came from ran or not nbecause i bought it second hand after the fact.
as far as i can tell everything else is working fine. injectors prime, fuel pump primes, isv does it's little hum thing,


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (zcxerxes)*

That looks like psrt of the inside harness follow the harness to the fuse block and use this link to see what it is and the fan control mod wouldnt not stop the car to start i would say the crank sensor is bad but if you can get yourself on another ecu that will be your best bet to trouble shoot whats going on with car
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (brian500)*

so today i set out to wring out wiring harness and was tracing down the cam pos sensor and one second i had it then the next i didn't. so i got to shaking stuff the 42 pin connector seems to be culprit. so i've got one off a chopped harness and i'm wondering how to remove the pins without destoying them. the one i have is obd2 so it doesn"t have all the pins i need or else i'd just splice and solder all the leads in. just the slightest movement and i'd lose quite a few differant wires maybe a dozen or so. i'd say this is where i'm gonnaa start at tomorrow


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (zcxerxes)*

if you have another plug solder it and shrink wrap it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (brian500)*

but the new plug doesn't have all the pin that the old one does?


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (zcxerxes)*

your loosein me what motor and what harness are you using and what hraenees do you have


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: vr6 swap no spark (brian500)*

i've got an obd1 harness harness in the car (with the bad 42 pin connector) and i have a 42 pin connector from and obd2 passat thats still good. they have a differant number of "dead pins" i'd like to remove the pins from the bad connector and place them in the good one. is there a tool or a good way to take the pins out of the connector?


----------



## mkdeucevr6 (Nov 28, 2008)

i cant help u yet man im trouble shooting a no fuel issue in the same exact swap only a jetta try this site mk2vr6.com its a site strictly for us. they have complete diagrams for everything. good luck


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (mkdeucevr6)*

well i checked out all the wiring and it seems to be in the correct location. i'm still banking on it being that connector. was gonna go to a junk yard today to see if i can find one with the same pinout so i can just splice them in.


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (zcxerxes)*

it starts. though i've got a different issue now. but i should be able to get that. ended up being the 42 pin connector. thanks for the help guys.


----------

